# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Πατήθρες για κοκατίλ

## cute

Γεια σας!Τι πατηθρες να πάρω στο κοκατιλ μου?Οι ξύλινες από πετ σοπ είναι εντάξει;
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## lagreco69

Οτιδηποτε εκτος απο πλαστικες! ειναι ενταξει!! βαλε του ξυλινες και σχοινενιες.

----------


## jim4

> Οτιδηποτε εκτος απο πλαστικες! ειναι ενταξει!! βαλε του ξυλινες και σχοινενιες.


Πλαστικες γιατι οχι?

----------


## lagreco69

> Πλαστικες γιατι οχι?


Οι πλαστικες κουραζουν τα ποδαρακια τους, επισης εχουν αναφερθει και αλλεργιες σε πτηνα απο πλαστικες πατηθρες. οι σχοινενιες και οι ξυλινες προσφερουν πιο φυσικο περιβαλλον απο την ψυχρη πλαστικη πατηθρα.

----------


## cute

Πρέπει να τις απολυμανω??

----------


## lagreco69

> Πρέπει να τις απολυμανω??


Δυο φορες την εβδομαδα! με νερο και ξυδι, βαλε σε ενα ψεκαστηρι 3/4 νερο και 1 ξυδι και να το εχεις, να καθαριζεις τα παντα στο κλουβι σε καθημερινη βαση.

----------


## cute

ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Παιδια μακρια απο της ισιες,λοιες ξυλινες πατηθρες που πουλανε στα πετ,ειναι ακαταλληλες για τα πουλια οσο και οι πλαστικες,μπορουν να προκαλεσουν μεγάλα προβληματα στα ποδια του πουλιού(αρθρίτιδα-κράμπα)
Γιατι? διοτι δεν εχει καμια απολύτως παραλλαγή στην διάμετρο με αποτέλεσμα να κάθεται με τον ιδιο ακριβώς τροπο το πουλί 24 ωρες την ημέρα.
Δείτε εδω ποιες πατηθρες ειναι κατάλληλες:

----------


## Ρία

> Δυο φορες την εβδομαδα! με νερο και ξυδι, βαλε σε ενα ψεκαστηρι 3/4 νερο και 1 ξυδι και να το εχεις, να καθαριζεις τα παντα στο κλουβι σε καθημερινη βαση.



δημήτρη!! αυτό το ψέκασμα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε κ να μην ξεπλένουμε το κλουβί μετά;;;

----------


## Ρία

> Οτιδηποτε εκτος απο πλαστικες! ειναι ενταξει!! βαλε του ξυλινες και σχοινενιες.


αυτά τα σιδερένια τα βρίσκουμε σε πετ σοπ;; εγώ έχω ξύλα αλλά κάνω διάφορες "μαγκανίες" για να τα στερεώσω!!!

----------


## Athina

Τις βίδες και τις πεταλούδες εννοείς?Όχι στα pet shops αλλά σε μαγαζιά με μπογιές,σιδερικά κλπ 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στο μέταλλο....μόνο ανοξείδωτο!

----------


## vicky_ath

Όπως τα είπε η Αθηνούλα!! Θα χρειαστείς και ένα τρυπανάκι και τις φτιάχνεις πανεύκολα!!

----------


## Ρία

> Τις βίδες και τις πεταλούδες εννοείς?Όχι στα pet shops αλλά σε μαγαζιά με μπογιές,σιδερικά κλπ 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στο μέταλλο....μόνο ανοξείδωτο!


ναι αυτά εννοω!! ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Ρία

> Όπως τα είπε η Αθηνούλα!! Θα χρειαστείς και ένα τρυπανάκι και τις φτιάχνεις πανεύκολα!!


χαχα!! μάλιστα! θα γελάσουμε....

----------


## CyberPanos

Οχι αυτα τα βρισκεις στο χρωματοπολιο της γειτονιας σου.
Θα ζητησεις μπουζονοστρίφωνο 7-8 χιλιοστα 2 ροδελες και μια πεταλουδα(πανε σετακι για το καθε κλαδι)
Θα χρειαστεις ομως και ενα τρυπάνι στα ιδια χιλιοστά για να ανοιξεις την τρυπα στο ξυλο(εδω θελει λιγο προσοχη-επιδεξιοτητα μην σπασει το ξυλο-ανοιξει)
Τι σου λεω τωρα εε? χαχα! :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

> Οχι αυτα τα βρισκεις στο χρωματοπολιο της γειτονιας σου.
> Θα ζητησεις μπουζονοστρίφωνο 7-8 χιλιοστα 2 ροδελες και μια πεταλουδα(πανε σετακι για το καθε κλαδι)
> Θα χρειαστεις ομως και ενα τρυπάνι στα ιδια χιλιοστά για να ανοιξεις την τρυπα στο ξυλο(εδω θελει λιγο προσοχη-επιδεξιοτητα μην σπασει το ξυλο-ανοιξει)
> Τι σου λεω τωρα εε? χαχα!



αα!! δεν θέλω τέτοια!!  :: !! κ τριπάνι έχω κ από όλα!!  :winky:  αλλά θα βάλω τον αδερφό μου να το κάνει με χειρουργική ακρίβεια!! αλλιώς θα το κάνω εγώ! ξύπνησε το φεμινιστικό μου τώρα!! χαχα! ευχαριστώ πάνο!

----------


## mitsman

> Θα ζητησεις μπουζονοστρίφωνο 7-8 χιλιοστα 2 ροδελες και μια πεταλουδα(πανε σετακι για το καθε κλαδι)


Ολα τελεια Πανο!!!! στο μονο που θα διαφωνησω ειναι τ παχος της βιδας που πρεπει να βρει 4 χιλιοστα αλλιως θα ανοιγει το ξυλο..... 4 χιλιοστα παχος και 5 εκατοστα μηκος!!!!
Ενα τρυπανακι για ξυλο 3αρι θα κανεις τις τρυπες στο ξύλο και μετα θα βαζεις την βιδα.... αλλιως θα σου ανοιγει τα ξύλα!

----------


## lagreco69

> δημήτρη!! αυτό το ψέκασμα μπορούμε να το κάνουμε κ να μην ξεπλένουμε το κλουβί μετά;;;


Οτι περναμε με το ξυδι θα απολυμαινεται, μετα με ενα χαρτι σκουπιζουμε.

----------


## CyberPanos

> Ολα τελεια Πανο!!!! στο μονο που θα διαφωνησω ειναι τ παχος της βιδας που πρεπει να βρει 4 χιλιοστα αλλιως θα ανοιγει το ξυλο..... 4 χιλιοστα παχος και 5 εκατοστα μηκος!!!!
> Ενα τρυπανακι για ξυλο 3αρι θα κανεις τις τρυπες στο ξύλο και μετα θα βαζεις την βιδα.... αλλιως θα σου ανοιγει τα ξύλα!


Παιζει μεγαλο ρολο δημητρη το παχος του ξυλου και το τι ξυλο ειναι,εγω π.χ χρησιμοποιησα αρκετα χοντρα και βαρια ξυλα και χρησιμοποιησα και 8αρι(μπουζονοστριφωνο)σε ελια και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.
Πρεπει να μας πει πρωτα η Ρια το παχος του ξυλου που θελει να βαλει για να ξερουμε σιγουρα αν θα αντεξει να το κρατησει η βιδα στο κλουβι.

----------


## mitsman

Το παχος των ξυλων για τα κοκατιλ που θα χρησιμοποιηθουν πρεπει να ειναι το ανωτερο θεωρω γυρω στο 1,5  αν βαλουμε 8αρα βιδα θα το ανοιξουμε.... το λεω απλα γιατι το επαθα και δεν θελω να ξοδευτει κ αλλος σαν κ εμενα.... τωρα εχω παραγγειλει και πηρα 100 βιδες τετοιες με τις πεταλουδες τους και βρηκα την υγεια μου!!!

----------


## Ρία

σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά! θα δω τα ξύλα κ θα σας πω! στα σταντ που φτιάχνουμε με βίδες ενώνετε τα ξύλα;;

----------


## mitsman

Με βιδες παλι.... μπορεις να βαλεις τις ιδιες μπορεις να βαλεις και απλες βιδες!!!

----------


## Ρία

> Με βιδες παλι.... μπορεις να βαλεις τις ιδιες μπορεις να βαλεις και απλες βιδες!!!



Σε ευχαριστώ δημήτρη! Νόμιζα πωσ θα τα ενώσω με σχοινί!

----------


## CyberPanos

Οπως σε βολευει εγω με σχοινι εκανα της ευκολες ενωσεις(της μεγαλες με βιδες φυσικα)και της εχει λατρεψει μπορω να σου πω παιζει και μου λυνει τους κομπους.. ::

----------


## Ρία

αχα!!! καλό αυτό μ αρέσει!! ευχαριστώ!!

----------

